# Name the movie game



## Serious

Simple. I will quote one line form a movie and you have to guess.

First person to guess correctly does the next quote.

If you are 100% sure that you have guessed correctly then no need to wait to be told. just take your turn.

Me first then

"Get busy living, or get busy dying"


----------



## The Cueball

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## The Cueball

That's a clown suit. That's a costume, with a big sign on it that says "Arrest me". You understand? You're too loud, you're making too much noise. Listen to me, the loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room. 

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

The Cueball said:


> That's a clown suit. That's a costume, with a big sign on it that says "Arrest me". You understand? You're too loud, you're making too much noise. Listen to me, the loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room.
> 
> :thumb:


American Gangster


----------



## The Cueball

correct


----------



## Leemack

See my edit note


----------



## [email protected]

i have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ass... and I'm all out of bubblegum.


----------



## Leemack

They live


----------



## cangri

American Gangster

Here is mine:

"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti."

Sorry .Too late


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine said:


> They live


correct


----------



## Leemack

As I think I won, my turn :lol:

"Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you mother****er, say what one more Goddamn time!"


----------



## Leemack

Autobrite Detailer said:


> correct


One of the greatest movie quotes of all time is that one - 80's films rock man


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine said:


> As I think I won, my turn :lol:
> 
> "Say 'what' again. Say 'what' again, I dare you, I double dare you mother****er, say what one more Goddamn time!"


pulp fiction


----------



## Leemack

Autobrite Detailer said:


> pulp fiction


We have a winner over in Newcastle UL


----------



## [email protected]

Not quite blonde, are we? More of a dirty blonde

or

Q, Would you like to hear today's specials? 
A, Not if you want to keep your spleen.

or

I have to return some videotapes.


----------



## Leemack

American psycho.

Another good film - Love his business card holder :thumb:


----------



## Serious

American Psycho


TOOO SLOOOOW!


----------



## [email protected]

Showshine said:


> American psycho.
> 
> Another good film - Love his business card holder :thumb:


correct


----------



## Leemack

"Look, you stupid b*****d. You've got no arms left."
- "Yes I have."
- "Look!"
- "Just a flesh wound."


:lol:


----------



## Serious

Holy Grail (monty Python)


----------



## Leemack

Yup 1975 

:thumb:


----------



## Serious

"They found me, I don't know how but they found me".


----------



## gm8

doc emmett brown , bttf

if im wrong above then disregard my next quote 


"hello cutie pie , one of us is in big trouble"


----------



## Serious

Yep back the the future part 1


----------



## The Cueball

gm8 said:


> "hello cutie pie , one of us is in big trouble"


Running man...

Loved that film!


----------



## gm8

The Cueball said:


> Running man...
> 
> Loved that film!


yup , class film , was on the other night


----------



## The Cueball

I never left a source hang out to dry, ever! Abandoned! Not 'till right f***g now. When I came on this job I came with my word intact. I'm gonna leave with my word intact. F**k the rules of the game! 

:thumb:


----------



## Serious

Russell Crowe and Al Pacino. aaaggghhh cant remember the title.


----------



## The Cueball

hehehehe.... 

you are on the right road...

:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor

The insider?


----------



## The Cueball

Th3Doctor said:


> The insider?


We have a winner

:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor

Your client's a scumbag, you're a scumbag, and scumbags see the judge on Monday morning. Now get out of my office, and take laughing boy with you!


----------



## The Cueball

Hmmm something to do with the law, or cops I'm guessing, but I have no clue...

:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

The Patsy?


----------



## Th3Doctor

It's an oldie but a goodie


----------



## Th3Doctor

herbiedacious said:


> The Patsy?


Nope


----------



## herbiedacious

robocop


----------



## Th3Doctor

herbiedacious said:


> robocop


10/10 that was a hard one! Well got Or google was your friend today?


----------



## herbiedacious

it was the laughing boy bit that clinched it. Any road up, another classic: " Its a f*cking barn and we'll never fill it"


----------



## Bondy

That would be the Blues Brothers

Next

When two hunters go after the same prey, they usually end up shooting each other in the back. And we don't want to shoot each other in the back.


----------



## RobP

For a few dollars more...

How about this one then?

"You are a bad-boy yardie, and bad-boy yardies are supposed to know how to get rid of bodies."


----------



## Mick

Snatch,

Next (easy one):

"you were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off!"


----------



## gm8

too easy lol , italian job (original )


next :


"downtown one what are we doing..............................go loud"


----------



## bigmc

This is spinal tap??


----------



## gm8

its good but its not right


----------



## DiscoTD5

Haven't got a clue.

"theres something out there and it ain't no man"


----------



## chewysrixp

gm8 said:


> too easy lol , italian job (original )
> 
> next :
> 
> "downtown one what are we doing..............................go loud"


Proof of life



DiscoTD5 said:


> Haven't got a clue.
> 
> "theres something out there and it ain't no man"


Predator

'Oh no you did not shoot that green sh!t at me'


----------



## Mick

independance day.



"frankly my dear i dont give a damn"


----------



## chewysrixp

Dam that a memory from childhood......'Gone with the wind,

'He must have thought it was white boy day'


----------



## herbiedacious

true romance
He's out of his mind allright. Over that luscious little Lancia!


----------



## Overdoser

Herbie goes to monte carlo, lol


----------



## herbiedacious

CORRECT! Now there's a man who knows his classic movies.


----------



## Overdoser

"Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue."


----------



## The Cueball

Airplane?!?!?!


----------



## Overdoser

On the nose Cueball!!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

waiting cueball.. i've not managed to guess any so far hopefully i'll get this one


----------



## The Cueball

Fordy_ST500 said:


> waiting cueball.. i've not managed to guess any so far hopefully i'll get this one


You are a smelly pirate hooker

That was the quote, not an insult to you! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gargreen7

The Cueball said:


> You are a smelly pirate hooker
> 
> That was the quote, not an insult to you! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Anchor Man !


----------



## The Cueball

gargreen7 said:


> Anchor Man !


Correct...Fordy will go nuts!

:lol:


----------



## gargreen7

"no luck catching them swans then?"

"It's just the one swan actually"


GO !


----------



## herbiedacious

hot fuzz?


----------



## gargreen7

herbiedacious said:


> hot fuzz?


Correct !


----------



## herbiedacious

yaaay!
"l may be kidding myself but l think l can make something out of that sad little bucket of bolts"


----------



## gargreen7

Judging from your picture i'd say its a Bettle related film  

Herbie maybe ?


----------



## Kriminal

herbiedacious said:


> yaaay!
> "l may be kidding myself but l think l can make something out of that sad little bucket of bolts"


Herbie ?

Sorry, seen your name and it gave me inspiration


----------



## herbiedacious

close enough, "the love bug", the first of the herbie films.


----------



## Kriminal

herbiedacious said:


> close enough, "the love bug", the first of the herbie films.


Crikey, does that mean my inspiration has won me a place ?....:lol:

Right, here's a tricky one :

"it is time"


----------



## gargreen7

Heres a big one for you 

"I wish I could tell you that Andy fought the good fight, and the Sisters let him be. I wish I could tell you that - but prison is no fairy-tale world. He never said who did it, but we all knew. Things went on like that for awhile - prison life consists of routine, and then more routine. Every so often, Andy would show up with fresh bruises. The Sisters kept at him - sometimes he was able to fight 'em off, sometimes not. And that's how it went for Andy - that was his routine. I do believe those first two years were the worst for him, and I also believe that if things had gone on that way, this place would have got the best of him."


----------



## Bondy

gargreen7 said:


> Heres a big one for you
> 
> "I wish I could tell you that Andy fought the good fight, and the Sisters let him be. I wish I could tell you that - but prison is no fairy-tale world. He never said who did it, but we all knew. Things went on like that for awhile - prison life consists of routine, and then more routine. Every so often, Andy would show up with fresh bruises. The Sisters kept at him - sometimes he was able to fight 'em off, sometimes not. And that's how it went for Andy - that was his routine. I do believe those first two years were the worst for him, and I also believe that if things had gone on that way, this place would have got the best of him."


Easy -Shawshank Redemption


----------



## gargreen7

Well done, your go


----------



## herbiedacious

"it is time" So many possibilities,but l reckon it's Fingerbobs


----------



## Bondy

Kriminal said:


> Crikey, does that mean my inspiration has won me a place ?....:lol:
> 
> Right, here's a tricky one :
> 
> "it is time"


The lion king???

We seem to have got a bit out of sync. Who's go is it


----------



## Kriminal

herbiedacious said:


> "it is time" So many possibilities,but l reckon it's Fingerbobs


Nope


Bondy said:


> The lion king???
> Nope
> We seem to have got a bit out of sync.


Okay - a tip : do it with an Austrian accent :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

mad max?


----------



## gargreen7

Crocodile dundee?


----------



## Kriminal

herbiedacious said:


> mad max?


Nope - not even close mate


----------



## dee4life2005

"it is time" 

could that be the keymaker from the Matrix films ... reloaded I think.


----------



## Kriminal

dee4life2005 said:


> "it is time"
> 
> could that be the keymaker from the Matrix films ... reloaded I think.


<quack quack> Sorry mate - keep thinking Austrian accent....BIG bloke :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

********! Austrian NOT Australian


----------



## CraigQQ

terminator?


----------



## Kriminal

CraigQQ said:


> terminator?


Yaaaaay.....result ^ :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

woo hoo.. my turn

*He comes at me with the knife - 'Why so serious?!' He sticks the blade in my mouth.*


----------



## RobP

Thats a batman movie I think? 

I'm sure it is the Joker?


----------



## CraigQQ

cant give away any clues until we get a name of the movie


----------



## MattDuffy88

The Dark Knight, awesome film :thumb:


----------



## mr-ponting

D'ya wanna know how I got these scars?!

Best film ever tbh


----------



## CraigQQ

MattDuffy88 said:


> The Dark Knight, awesome film :thumb:


your turn then matt.. 
fire away buddy..

well done :thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88

A quote from one of the best films ever made 

"If you wanna know something and he won't tell you, cut off one of his fingers. The little one. Then tell him his thumb's next. After that he'll tell you if he wears ladies underwear. I'm hungry. Let's get a taco."


----------



## CraigQQ

mr orange, reservoir dogs.. immense film!


----------



## DiscoTD5

I knew you'd say that..


----------



## MattDuffy88

Looks like it's your turn again Craig :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

*Hmm, next time I'll pull out the, uh.. leather, high heels and pink underwear for you...*


----------



## MattDuffy88

Gone in 60 seconds! Angeline Jolie :argie:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol that was quick.. your shot mr duffy :lol:

and the answer is reservoir dogs again  just kidding!


----------



## MattDuffy88

Not Reservoir Dogs again this time, maybe a little bit harder though!

What are they gonna say about him? What are they gonna say? That he was a kind man? That he was a wise man? That he had plans, man? That he had wisdom? Bull****, man!


----------



## Jordan

apocalypse now. belter of a film

my turn?

You've came to kill me haven't you?

Yes

Thank God


----------



## CraigQQ

Jordan said:


> apocalypse now. belter of a film
> 
> my turn?
> 
> You've came to kill me haven't you?
> 
> Yes
> 
> Thank God


'V' ?

or V for vendetta i think was full title..
good film


----------



## robtech

picture the scene the other week there?


----------



## Mick

robtech said:


> picture the scene the other week there?


begbie perhaps? trainspotting is a crackin movie :thumb:

right. . .

"oh my god, they've found Tom!"


----------



## Jordan

Mick said:


> begbie perhaps? trainspotting is a crackin movie :thumb:
> 
> right. . .
> 
> "oh my god, they've found Tom!"


the great escape after the guys found after escaping for weeks?

I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression.

Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's work, banks are going bust, shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter. Punks are running wild in the street and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it. We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat, and we sit watching our TV's while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be.

We know things are bad - worse than bad. They're crazy. It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out anymore. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we are living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, "Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone."

Well, I'm not gonna leave you alone. I want you to get mad! I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot - I don't want you to write to your congressman because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street. All I know is that first you've got to get mad.


----------



## Bondy

Network, a truly bad film and not bad in a good way.

Next

Goodbye mama, now you can have ice cream in heaven! I'll see you again tonight when I go to bed in my head movies. But this head movie makes my eyes rain!


----------



## Serious

Tropic thunder

Mega film


----------



## Serious

"So when exactly did you loose your mind"?
"About three months ago, I woke up one morning married to a pineapple, an ugly pineapple, but I loved her".


----------



## Bondy

Ha I only watched that the other day - I love cartoons

Ice age 3

Next

Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?
No. Have you?


----------



## dr-x

Next

Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?
No. Have you?



Aliens???


----------



## hammers

Whoops, Too late!!


----------



## Bondy

dr-x said:


> Next
> 
> Hey Vasquez, have you ever been mistaken for a man?
> No. Have you?
> 
> Aliens???


Spot on


----------



## dr-x

"We dont have a cow, We got a bull though...."


----------



## kempe

dr-x said:


> "We dont have a cow, We got a bull though...."


I belive that was from kingpin :thumb:


----------



## dr-x

kempe said:


> I belive that was from kingpin :thumb:


Yup 1 of my fav's:thumb:


----------



## kempe

Your going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## dr-x

I go this 1 ....Jaws


----------



## kempe

dr-x said:


> I go this 1 ....Jaws


Yeah spot on


----------



## dr-x

How about...
"Who's Motor cycle is that?"
"It's not a motor cycle baby it's a chopper"


----------



## CraigQQ

dr-x said:


> How about...
> "Who's Motor cycle is that?"
> "It's not a motor cycle baby it's a chopper"


pulp fiction


----------



## dr-x

:thumb:Yup pulp fiction


----------



## CraigQQ

*Come on, man. Guns, murderers and crooked cops? I was made for this*


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> *Come on, man. Guns, murderers and crooked cops? I was made for this*


Fast & Furious :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

kempe said:


> Fast & Furious :thumb:


close enough.. 2 fast 2 furious. :thumb:

back to you adam!


----------



## kempe

I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my squishy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: :lol:

think i heard this line when my niece was watching finding nemo about 3 weeks ago!!


----------



## kempe

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> think i heard this line when my niece was watching finding nemo about 3 weeks ago!!


Don't lie :lol: It's your fav film :lol: Your right it is finding nemo :thumb:


----------



## dr-x

kempe said:


> I shall call him squishy and he shall be mine and he shall be my squishy. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Finding Nemo???

Oops 2 slow


----------



## Colt Man

"Ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?"


----------



## Fortis

Me me me Batman


----------



## Colt Man

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## Serious

don't look like fortis is gonna post a quote, so I will go.

"If you can't find the right tool in this garage Mr Arizona, then you don't belong near a car"


----------



## CraigQQ

lol i only got 14 minutes before colt man stole my turn :lol:

back to the game,
is that the original 'the fast and the furious'


----------



## Colt Man

Sorry craig, thought it had been left longer than that, and yes your right f+f1


----------



## CraigQQ

lol no problem mate.

"I hate to disappoint you but, rubber lips are immune to your charms"


----------



## Hou

It is a batman film, when he has robin and batgirl, errrrrrrrrrr he kisses poison Ivy.......... Batman and robin?


----------



## CraigQQ

it is indeed Hou..

sorry i was working all day.


----------



## zynexiatech

Can I add a quote for people to guess? oopps sorry, is it guess it correct then add your own quote?


----------



## Serious

zynexiatech said:


> Can I add a quote for people to guess?


Wait your turn dude.


----------



## Hou

"Come and get it! It's a running buffet!"

Give that one a try


----------



## Mick

shaun of the dead :thumb:

ill do a hard(er) one this time:

"I haven't lost my temper in 40 years; but, Pilgrim, you caused a lot of trouble this morning; might have got somebody killed; and somebody oughta belt you in the mouth. But I won't. I won't. The hell I won't! (punches the guy in the face)"


----------



## zynexiatech

Mick said:


> shaun of the dead :thumb:
> 
> ill do a hard(er) one this time:
> 
> "I haven't lost my temper in 40 years; but, Pilgrim, you caused a lot of trouble this morning; might have got somebody killed; and somebody oughta belt you in the mouth. But I won't. I won't. The hell I won't! (punches the guy in the face)"


GW to his friends. McLintock starring non other than John Wayne.


----------



## Mick

zynexiatech said:


> GW to his friends. McLintock starring non other than John Wayne.


well done. googled it i assume :lol:

either way, good effort, your go :thumb:


----------



## zynexiatech

Mick said:


> well done. googled it i assume :lol:
> 
> either way, good effort, your go :thumb:


Lol we never reveal our sources, anyway a quote, here goes.

"You better wake up. The world you live in is just a sugar-coated topping! There is another world beneath it - the real world. And if you wanna survive it, you better learn to *pull the trigger!*"


----------



## CraigQQ

Mick said:


> well done. googled it i assume :lol:
> 
> either way, good effort, your go :thumb:


knew it was john wayne.. due to "pilgrim" but didn't know the film or have time for google :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe

is it blade


----------



## zynexiatech

tom-coupe said:


> is it blade


Yeah of course, your go.


----------



## tom-coupe

Summer romances begin for all kinds of reasons, but when all is said and done, they have one thing in common. They're shooting stars, a spectacular moment of light in the heavens, fleeting glimpse of eternity, and in a flash they're gone.


----------



## Mick

Shot in the sark here, I haveheard that line but cant place the film, - the notebook maybe?


----------



## tom-coupe

google is your friend lol. yeah it is the notebook


----------



## Mick

tom-coupe said:


> google is your friend lol. yeah it is the notebook


Ha, no bad. That was a total guess too, not seen thag film in years, cant think of a decent one the now, so if you want another go, be my guest :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol youve seen the notebook mick?
i thought that was short for micheal not michelle :lol:


----------



## Mick

CraigQQ said:


> lol youve seen the notebook mick?
> i thought that was short for micheal not michelle :lol:


The missus' made me mate, it was either that or getput back in the cupboard with the ball gag in


----------



## CraigQQ

Mick said:


> The missus' made me mate, it was either that or getput back in the cupboard with the ball gag in


kinky :lol:


----------



## gargreen7

Don't worry i've also been "notebooked"


----------



## Mick

Right, here we go:

"Last year I spent 322 days on the road which means I had to spend 43 miserable days at home."


----------



## CraigQQ

up in the air?

should have been "last year.. i spent 2 miserable hours watching this cr*p" :lol:


----------



## Mick

Correct :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

yay.. so it wasnt completely pointless watching that film.

*The Spirits of the Twelve will awaken La Magra*


----------



## Mick

^^ ive seen that too, cant mind the name of it. thinking maybe final fantasy the movie, ill need to think about it, gonna wind me up all day noo :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol thats what i was hoping for..

and no not final fantasy.. never seen that or played the games.


----------



## Serious

scooby doo?


----------



## Will-S

Blade


----------



## CraigQQ

Will-S said:


> Blade


correct..

scooby doo? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Will-S

Excuse me while I whip this out


----------



## kempe

Will-S said:


> Excuse me while I whip this out


Blazing saddles


----------



## Will-S

kempe said:


> Blazing saddles


Correct, well done:thumb:


----------



## kempe

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## tom-coupe

300***


----------



## kempe

tom-coupe said:


> 300***


no sorry


----------



## tom-coupe

gladiator. russel crow says it dont he lol


----------



## kempe

tom-coupe said:


> gladiator. russel crow says it dont he lol


That is correct :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe

guess its my turn then lol. easy one foor you 

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of skills; skills I have acquired over a very long career. Skills that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let my daughter go now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you.


----------



## pooma

Taken.



"Surely you can't be serious?!"
"I am serious... and don't call me Shirley."


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

A sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I wouldn't know as I wouldn't eat the filthy motherf*cker.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

pooma said:


> Taken.
> 
> "Surely you can't be serious?!"
> "I am serious... and don't call me Shirley."


Naked Gun?


----------



## CraigQQ

i believe its from airplane 
naked gun not too far off.. leslie nielson's in airplane aswell.
so is kareem-abdul jabaar :lol:

im out of quotes.. first to respond gets my turn


----------



## hoikey

"what do you use a knife like that for"

"hunting"

"hunting what"

"the enemy"



Easy one there lol


----------



## hammers

First Blood?


----------



## hoikey

That's the one


----------



## hammers

Next one:-

"The frost, sometimes it makes the blade stick."


----------



## Serious

Gladiator....

"I like chicken, I like liver, meow mix meow mix please deliver".


----------



## hammers

One of the Austin Powers films.

I'll go for the first one?


----------



## Serious

Yeay.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> A sewer rat may taste like pumpkin pie, but I wouldn't know as I wouldn't eat the filthy motherf*cker.


Nobody know this one?


----------



## Mick

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Nobody know this one?


pulp fiction :thumb:


----------



## Serious

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Nobody know this one?


Wasn't your turn mate.

Guess correctly then quote:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Serious said:


> Wasn't your turn mate.
> 
> Guess correctly then quote:thumb:


I didn't realise there were rules but never mind, I'll get over it.


----------



## Colt Man

Seing as though no-ones had a go for a while... "theres enoigh boom in here to send us all to jesus if im gonna die, i wanna die comfortable"


----------



## Serious

hurt locker.


----------



## Serious

"If I'm gonna die for a word, my word is poontang".


----------



## sparky 66

full metal jacket ?


----------



## Serious

Yep. Your go.


----------



## sparky 66

Serious said:


> Yep. Your go.


Cracking film !!!

An oldie but never the less a good'n (in my opinion)

Dead on balls accurate ?
I'ts an industrial term !
I guess the f***ing thing's broken !!


----------



## sparky 66

wednesday night bump :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail

my cousin vinny


----------



## sparky 66

yep thats right your go buddy


----------



## Black Magic Detail

now go home and get your shine box!!!


----------



## tweekster

Think its from the epic Goodfellas


----------



## Black Magic Detail

well done it is from goodfellas,your go


----------



## tweekster

Ok back to the 90's with this :
What's the name of that group? Public Enemy? Public Enima? What the hell's a Public Enima anyway? Hey! Shut up all that damn noise! 
:lol:


----------



## Stezz

I can't remember exactly but maybe from either house party or bachelor party??


----------

